# Zimmerman Brake Rotors



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone know what the brand the OEM brake pads for the Tiguan are? Some guy at the parts shop said TRW?
With respect to Rotors, does Brembo make the OEM? Zimmerman?
Maybe I am way off - but just wondering.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

What sort of car do you have? Year, make, model, any possible packages that could affect the brakes?

How/where do you drive the car? 

Why are you replacing the rotors?

I don't understand how there's that much of a weight difference between the two different types of rotors, are you maybe looking at front and rear? Are you looking at the max/min thicknesses of these rotors?

You always want vented over solid if you have the option, most people generally agree that slots/dimples are more for looks than functionality.

The coatings are nice to have so it doesn't rust, but not normally necessary.


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes screwed up seeing specs of measurements/weights for front and back. 

Anyway 09 Tig SE and went with Zimmerman Rotors and brembo pads. 

Alls I have to say is a good choice. Not low end - not super deluxe - assume all Made in Europe.

happy with the quality of hwy braking and that’s all that matters for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

My sources indicate the front pads are TRW or Textar. The rear pads are Textar. Most good brake pad manufacturers put their name on the part. Cheap companies do not want their name on any part they sell.

Zimmerman rotors as well as Brembo are pretty good rotors but they are probably not what the factory uses.


----------

